# Hick's Cloning Guide



## Elephant Man (Nov 22, 2006)

I am currently using this method, to soon to give a success rate, but since I have had no wilting in 2 days, I'm going to say I should have 100% success.

Wanted to thank Hick for posting his method and ask why hasn't it been stickied?

I was lurking on another forum and found another tutorial almost exactly the same, except for one small difference.  He claimed you should leave a node at the very bottom of the clipping for the roots to come from.  Is this necessary?  I'm going to guess that it is not, but just hoping someone had something to add about that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hick (Nov 22, 2006)

I believe a  node is beneficial, but not a neccesity. On some of the "woodier" strains, I'll sometimes _gently_ scrape the stem that will be below the surface, "scarification" is said to aidthe rooting in some cases. 
best o luck..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 22, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> On some of the "woodier" strains, I'll sometimes _gently_ scrape the stem that will be below the surface, "scarification" is said to aidthe rooting in some cases.


*Hick as you know we use your method and it works great. Since we have been cloning we scrape all our stems and you can see the difference. Instead of the roots just coming out of the bottom they come out of the sides as well for a nice root system when it comes time for transplanting. **:aok: *


----------

